# Where can I find this WP?



## rustypixel (Jul 22, 2011)

Looking for this wallpaper. Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Thanks.


----------



## thatmayh3mguy (Jul 25, 2011)

where did you use it?


----------



## wctaylor79 (Jun 10, 2011)

I know that Droid Theory uses that as a stock wallpaper. His work is over on XDA. You might be able to send him a message and get it, or you can donwload his work and get it out of the system file from hs builds. He does great work and his ROMS are stable as well. Good luck.


----------



## rustypixel (Jul 22, 2011)

That's where I saw it. There is also a skin for which I have the .apk and I don't mind doing the work myself to extract the WP, but I'll have to learn how to do that first.

Thanks for the replies.



wctaylor79 said:


> I know that Droid Theory uses that as a stock wallpaper. His work is over on XDA. You might be able to send him a message and get it, or you can donwload his work and get it out of the system file from hs builds. He does great work and his ROMS are stable as well. Good luck.


----------



## rustypixel (Jul 22, 2011)

Got it! Easier than I thought.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Care to post it lol?


----------



## rustypixel (Jul 22, 2011)

Nope. Not gonna do it. Not at all...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks! That's a pretty nice/clean wallpaper!


----------



## rustypixel (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes it is. It's a shame that Sense 3.0 doesn't allow for wallpaper scrolling. Oh well.


----------

